# Buying a Toyota Tundra???



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

For some reason is difficult. I had coordinated with my local dealer on a truck with some specific features mainly a front bench seat in the CrewMax. They didn't have it in stock but they assured me before we even started the process that they could get one in two days, no problem. They couldn't find one. I was pretty much willing to tolerate a lay down on the sticker price to get everything I wanted and 0% finacing made it relative palatable. Now they are trying to talk me into a truck they have in stock. It's a SR5 with leather and a lot of gadets. It's nicer than the one I wanted but more expensive and missing the bench seat which makes it impossible to carry 6 people. They have offered $1000 off the SR5's sticker price, a spray in bed liner ($495), and the same 0%. The 0% cant be used with other incentives. Sticker is around $39,000.

I've always heard the Toyota dealers won't budge on sticker. Now that they have moved on the price, I don't know what the "real" price is. Does any one have an idea what a Toyota dealer will tolerate off sticker? IMO, If I can't get what I want the at least the price should be fair.


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

they should be giving them away since the dont stop and they have alot of fines to pay


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

You do realize that you can buy a 3/4 or 1 ton diesel, loaded out, for that price don't you? Diesel would have way better resale later down the road too. 

$38K on a half ton truck is just wee bit too much me thinks.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Well whatever you go for, Ill let you know that have an 1988 Toyota single cab 4 banger that is one hell of a beast. Other than the normal maintenance the thing just keeps on going


----------



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

Don't pay anything close to sticker!!!! I bought my tundra for invoice less the rebate and the bedliner for $250. Plus the 0% financing. You need to go to a different dealer! Love my Tundra by the way! Almost ANY vehicle can be bought for invoice or maybe a couple 3hundred over invoice! From the right dealer. I've bought 7 new vehicles and haven't ever paid more than $200 over invoice BEFORE rebates.


----------



## steb4680 (Nov 10, 2009)

Toyota will budge off of sticker. My Tundra sticker was $32,995 and I got it for right around $28,000 drive out with 0%. I used Baytown Toyota off of I-10 and I found the truck I wanted and and just kept going back and forth on the numbers until I got what I thought was a decent deal. I have never paid anywhere close to sticker on any of the 7 trrucks I have purchased new.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Try buying it from dealers internet sales dept. See what price you get.
Do you have to buy in Lufkin?


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

hold your grounds, your going to be making the payments not them.....


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

A Draper said:


> They have offered $1000 off the SR5's sticker price, a spray in bed liner ($495), and the same 0%. The 0% cant be used with other incentives. Sticker is around $39,000.
> 
> .


 39K?

Look I like the Tundra. Its a sweet truck but 39K?

I would buy a Platnium F150 4X4 with air conditioned seats for 4 to 5 less than that. If you must have the Tundra, GO TO A DIFFERENT DEALER!:cheers:

Remember in most cases, you will not be drinking a cold beer next weekend with your sales person. They are not out to be your friend and they are good at what they do. I don't hate them at all for all you sales folks out there, but a sucker is born every day right!:rotfl:


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Holler at me, I work for Star Toyota in League City. Oldest Toyota dealership in Texas and still family owned.


----------



## Woreout (Apr 4, 2010)

I live in Hutington, and have bought three Toyotas, but from Longview Toyota. Could not deal with Loving.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I didn't pay anything like that for my 5.7 TRD DoubleCab, and it's got everything but leather and the backup camera. But that was Sept. '08 when gas prices were so high and everyone was trying hard to move large vehicles. Get with SaltH20Assasin and get the deal done on the internet. Then you only have to make the drive South once to pick up your truck.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks, guys. This is what I needed to know. Sounds like I need to hit the reset button on this deal. Why cant they just put the real price on these things? I don't mind people making money. I expect to make a profit in my work and expect that others want the same. This process just seems deceptive.


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

Contact Star...I bet you can get invoice plus a couple of hundred and the 0% without even asking...only dealership I never have to negotiate with when buying vehicals and thats eight of them in the last 12 years...other than buying cars and trucks from them I have no special connection.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Well you have a person who works for a Toyota dealership on here...give that a try.

I've never paid sticker on a Toyota and my family combined have owned 8 of them. I've had very good luck with the last two purchased at Fort Bend Toyota.

I just sold a 92 4x4 Tacoma extended cab truck with 150K on it for 2K not long ago...they hold their value that's for sure.

Crew Max 4x4 is on my "look" list for the next truck. Let us know what you come up with.

TH


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

buy american. :flag:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> buy american. :flag:









​


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

*Star Toyota*



warlock said:


> *Contact Star*...I bet you can get invoice plus a couple of hundred and the 0% without even asking...only dealership I never have to negotiate with when buying vehicals and thats eight of them in the last 12 years...other than buying cars and trucks from them I have no special connection.


Oldest Toyota dealership in Texas and still family owned.



Trouthunter said:


> *Well you have a person who works for a Toyota dealership on here*...give that a try.
> 
> TH


That would be me. My name is Thomas and I work for Star Toyota. Just send me a PM.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

slopoke said:


> I didn't pay anything like that for my 5.7 TRD DoubleCab, and it's got everything but leather and the backup camera. But that was Sept. '08 when gas prices were so high and everyone was trying hard to move large vehicles. *Get with SaltH20Assasin and get the deal done on the internet.* Then you only have to make the drive South once to pick up your truck.


LOL! I am actually one of the Internet sales guy over here at Star!


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

They are trying to pull a fast one on you by the way it sounds. I buy all of my trucks from Atkinson Toyota in College Station and have for the last decade. I just bought a fully loaded out Tundra crewmax in Feb. and got just shy of $8k off the sticker. They are a great group of folks and have all been around there for years. You will love the truck. PM if need names and a number. Glad to assist.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Blue02 said:


> They are trying to pull a fast one on you by the way it sounds. I buy all of my trucks from Atkinson Toyota in College Station and have for the last decade. *I just bought a fully loaded out Tundra crewmax in Feb. and got just shy of $8k off the sticker*. They are a great group of folks and have all been around there for years. You will love the truck. PM if need names and a number. Glad to assist.


This might be true for you because I fully loaded model (limited) Tundra crewmax has more mark-up than an SR5 model, plus you have to tell him that you took the rebate. You just can't get $8k off of any Tundra. Rule of thumb, the higher the trim level and the more additional equipment, means there is a higher mark-up.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> buy american. :flag:


Good reason to buy a Tundra.

My Tundra is long bed, 60/40 bench seat, 4X4, 5.7, and I paid around $32K. They will deal with you if you find the right dealer.

I have had the truck for 1 year and it has not has a single thing wrong with it. Unlike the piece of junk with "Chevrolet" on the tailgate I traded in for it.

Soemone said you can buy a loaded diesel truck for less than 39K. Where?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Love my Tundra 4X4, 5.7L. Better than any Chevy or Ford I've had. And btw MC....they are made right here in the U.S.A.


----------



## CodyB4C (Aug 8, 2006)

I thought 39k was way to much for a 1/2 ton but then I saw this:

http://www.gaybuickgmc.com/VehicleDetails/641098503

Man, when did 1/2 ton trucks get so expensive!


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

It was a fully loaded out SR5 TRD Crewmax with the 5.7 V8. You are correct that I also got the rebate with it. Toyota is still offering $3k customer cash on the 2010 crewmax. What ever dealership you go to you should be able to get your truck at invoice plus the current incentives. I wouldn't settle for anything less.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

CodyB4C said:


> I thought 39k was way to much for a 1/2 ton but then I saw this:
> 
> http://www.gaybuickgmc.com/VehicleDetails/641098503
> 
> Man, when did 1/2 ton trucks get so expensive!


 WOW thats a lot of $ for a Chevy truck....ANY TRUCK!


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Well you have a person who works for a Toyota dealership on here...give that a try.
> 
> I've never paid sticker on a Toyota and my family combined have owned 8 of them. I've had very good luck with the last two purchased at Fort Bend Toyota.
> 
> TH


I've never been able to deal with Fort Bend Toyota; who are you using over there? I tried to work with them on a fully loaded Rav4 Limited and there still close to sticker; been negotiating with Atkinson in CS over the phone and will probably take the trip this weekend there only a couple of hundred dollars between us now.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

bigfishtx said:


> Good reason to buy a Tundra.


it may be in your mind, but it's not in mine. i drive a gmc truck. gmc is american company.



Bull Red said:


> And btw MC....they are made right here in the U.S.A.


i realize that, but toyota is not an american company.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I bought my Tundra from SaltH2oAssassin at Star Toyota, he is a great guy and Star Toyota has been nothing but a pleasure to deal with... Both before AND after the sale!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Got my Tundra 5.7 sr5, with 20K miles on it, for $19K off of craigslist....

She was about to trade it in, and we made the deal almost over the phone.

It's an extended cab, and I only wish i would of gotten 4-wheel drive ....

It's my 4th toyota, and I could not be happier ...

I do know the internet mgr over at Joe Meyers if you need his cell. Just PM me, he is a good guy to deal with on new toyota's


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

I drive a GMC also, always have driven GM. Don't buy that Jap ****


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

the thing that gets on my nerves is that it's often the guys with toyotas and nissans sitting in their driveways who are crowing the loudest about bailouts.


----------



## CodyB4C (Aug 8, 2006)

I would like to drive a new GMC but they are just way expensive.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Huh?


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

39000 for the Toy, Bought mine last Friday loaded for 27000 brand new


----------



## CodyB4C (Aug 8, 2006)

Huntnfish said:


> 39000 for the Toy, Bought mine last Friday loaded for 27000 brand new


27k for a v8 4x4 4dr truck? Brand new?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I don't know why you bunch of boneheads jump in here talking that smack about "You should buy American" or "You should by a Ford", etc. The man was speaking specifically about a Toyota!


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

CodyB4C, that is a smoking price on a new truck. Where did you get it? That would be great to know for future reference. Thanks


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

OOPS, my bad. It does not have 4-wheel drive.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

trodery said:


> I don't know why you bunch of boneheads jump in here talking that smack about "You should buy American" or "You should by a Ford", etc. The man was speaking specifically about a Toyota!


You forgot one!
"You should be paying cash and not financing, that is so dumb, I have done so well with my money that I don't buy anything unless I pay cash"


----------



## CodyB4C (Aug 8, 2006)

I was askn huntnfish. Ive been wanting a new truck, but cant let myself buy one for over 30k


----------



## CodyB4C (Aug 8, 2006)

Good lookin truck huntnfish, thats exactly what I want just with 4x4.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

trodery said:


> I don't know why you bunch of boneheads jump in here talking that smack about "You should buy American" or "You should by a Ford", etc. The man was speaking specifically about a Toyota!


x2.

Even though I am a GM guy, it's funny to watch the 'buy American' peeps pat themselves on the back by owning a GM, which was most likely made in Mexico or Canada. 

So buy American (Made in Mexico/Canada) or buy Japanese (Made in America w/parts from Japan). Same difference.


----------



## FORD1 (May 15, 2007)

I have been looking for a tundra also , and this is what I got right out of the gate without really shopping it ....this is a crewmax -5.7 loaded cloth 4x4

Your price on the 2010 Tundra is $30,258.22 after rebate and owners Loyalty plus TT&L. 

If someone can come up with better ,please post it!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

trodery said:


> I don't know why you bunch of boneheads jump in here talking that smack about "You should buy American" or "You should by a Ford", etc. The man was speaking specifically about a Toyota


because i'm very opinionated - especially when i see a bunch of right-wing, flag-waving, nra-belonging, supposed rah-rah patriotic americans ... with a japanese toyota tundra truck sitting in their driveway. :smile:



jeff.w said:


> Even though I am a GM guy, it's funny to watch the 'buy American' peeps pat themselves on the back by owning a GM, which was most likely made in Mexico or Canada.


it's common knowledge that these days vehicle manufacturing is an international process. parts come from all over the world and toyotas and nissans are made in america, but, _*gm and ford are american companies and toyota is not.*_


----------



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

There is no car company that is 100% made in the U.S.A. you have foreign parts, foreign investore, etc.. Toyota employs a ton of American workers. There are plenty of Americans and American companies who own toyota stock and therefore own some of toyota.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Who cares where all these trucks are made. They are all great quality trucks. Everyone has there own preferences. So who needs a Toyota? Send me a PM.

Just remember America is a melting pot. We are probably all "Brothers from another mother":tongue:


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

I am curious about all of you guys buying "at invoice" or "below invoice". Exactly how do you know that?

I worked for several dealers here in Houston several years ago and there's no way these guys are showing anybody their invoices. You guys realize there's 4 or 5 "invoice" prices for every vehicle right?

BTW - I agree with MC.........oh that hurt a litte bit. Every car and truck on the road are made with parts from all over the world and are assmebled typically some place else, but GM and Ford and Dodge are all American companies, which means their profits stay right here in America. You buy a Japan or German vehicle for example, your sending about 90% of what you just paid for that vehicle back to that country. Its no different than an illegal alien coming to the States to work and sending 90% of his/her paycheck back to their home country. I'm guessing nobody on here agrees with that, I don't care what you drive.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

wfishtx said:


> I am curious about all of you guys buying "at invoice" or "below invoice". Exactly how do you know that?
> 
> I worked for several dealers here in Houston several years ago and there's no way these guys are showing anybody their invoices. You guys realize there's 4 or 5 "invoice" prices for every vehicle right?
> 
> BTW - I agree with MC.........oh that hurt a litte bit. Every car and truck on the road are made with parts from all over the world and are assmebled typically some place else, but GM and Ford and Dodge are all American companies, which means their profits stay right here in America. * You buy a Japan or German vehicle for example, your sending about 90% of what you just paid for that vehicle back to that country.* Its no different than an illegal alien coming to the States to work and sending 90% of his/her paycheck back to their home country. I'm guessing nobody on here agrees with that, I don't care what you drive.


Please tell me where you come up with these numbers!

Let's take for example the case of the Toyota Tundra which is built in San Antonio. It's American labor building these trucks from parts shipped here from Japan, the parts come in by ship to port using American workers and American truckers to take the parts to a warehouse using American labor. The trucks are sold in America by American dealerships who employ all sorts of Americans in the sales and service parts of their business......... AND YOU THINK 90% of the money I paid for my Tundra went to Japan? I suggest that you are highly disillusioned!


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

So we are less American because we own a foreign vehicle? So let me pose this question then? If you happen to own any other items besides a American truck then like a boat, tv, furniture, or any other item where were they built then? The argument of you need to by a GM or Ford or even a Dodge for that matter because they are built in America is bunk. It just so happens that my truck was built by American's in San Antonio, TX. So I guess they are less American then because they work for a company based overseas. The argument that I or anyone else for that matter may be less patriotic than someone that buys a Chevy is bunk. In that case you better not gas that vehicle up then since most of the refined oil that we receive comes from overseas.


----------



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

I do a lot of research online about the make/model I am shopping for. I go in with what I have learned online about invoice, incentives, dealer incentives, etc. I ask to see the invoice, if it is @ or below what I saw online, then that is where I start. If it isn't then I move on to the next dealer. The key is to know what you want when you go in and not to spend much time in negotiations. If you sit in there and play the waiting game you will get screwed. The longer you are in there the greater the chance you get confused and make a mistake or miss something.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

wfishtx said:


> I am curious about all of you guys buying "at invoice" or "below invoice". Exactly how do you know that?
> 
> I worked for several dealers here in Houston several years ago and there's no way these guys are showing anybody their invoices. You guys realize there's 4 or 5 "invoice" prices for every vehicle right?
> .


Not sure what dealership you worked for but Toyota doesn't have 4-5 invoices. But there is a difference from our invoice and an actual Toyota invoice. And this is because we are distributed by GST(Gulf State Toyota) They are like the middle man. They get trucks and cars from Toyota and take it to a hub where they add additional equipment. That is why if you look at the Maroney (Window sticker) there is price. One is the cost of the vehicle from the manufacturer and one with the price with the additional equipment added on by GST. We all here in 5 Gulf States have the same invoice and our invoice will be different from those outside the GST distributing area. There is always a cost when dealing with a middle man and that cost is past on to consumers. If you want, come down here and I will show you "our" invoice.


----------



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

I wonder how many USA GM guys are wearing chinese or korean made clothes and shoes right now? or using foreign computers? or talking on foreign made phones?..... just sayin


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Stay with the tundra. I have 05 double cab with 120,000 miles with zero problems. Only thing I ever did was change spark plugs at 60,000 miles and air filter once a year and oil changes at around 5-6000 miles. Have already worn down two sets of tires with all of the towing that I do. The roads in SE louisiana are super crappy. Who needs an oil change at 3000 miles. Pulls my 19 foot bay boat on a weekly basis with no problems. Give Saltwater a call, He's a good guy who will treat you fair.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

trodery said:


> Please tell me where you come up with these numbers!
> 
> Let's take for example the case of the Toyota Tundra which is built in San Antonio. It's American labor building these trucks from parts shipped here from Japan, the parts come in by ship to port using American workers and American truckers to take the parts to a warehouse using American labor. The trucks are sold in America by American dealerships who employ all sorts of Americans in the sales and service parts of their business......... AND YOU THINK 90% of the money I paid for my Tundra went to Japan? I suggest that you are highly disillusioned!


Let me rephrase it for you.....90% of the "profits" that were made off of the sale of your Tundra went back to Japan. The other 10% stayed with the dealership. At least those were the numbers I was informed of from a Regional VP with the largest auto retailer in the country when I was in the business. And no, I did not ask to see specific reports and took him for his word based on his experience within the business.

In other words, after everyone involved in the process as you described it is paid, whatever is leftover goes back to the manufacturer in whatever country they operate. By the way, all of the same money is spent if you purchase American, but their profits stay right here.

Similar to that of an illegal alien. He/She makes a $1000/week. They spend $100 on rent and $100 on food, and $100 on transportation. That leaves them with $700/week. They are going to put a small % of that money in their pocket and send the rest back to their home country. Now, surely you don't agree with that, or maybe you do.


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

The fact that there are choices other than Ford, GM & Chrysler is good for us. As long as there are Toyotas and Nissans out there it will keep the Big 3 honest and at least striving to make a better product to compete. 

If Toyota made a 3/4 ton then I'd consider it. The fact that I would give it the same consideration as any of the Big 3 had better serve as warning to the Big 3 to push harder because the next vehicle I buy may not from them.


----------



## Tonyw (Feb 26, 2010)

I buy Toyotas for my business and typically can count on around 10-12% off sticker.
If your dealer doesnt have what you want simply call dealers in San Antonio, Houston and Dallas. One of them will get it for you. I just tell them what I want, What I will pay and say that is the end of negotiations. I dont keep trying to price shop once I find one that will work with me on my terms. I do think your price is a bit high. The last 2 I bought were in the $26-$28K range. But they were not loaded and did not have leather.

As far as the truck goes it is the best truck I have had. Excellent gas milage and power to spare. I just towed a 25' Grady White back to Port A from Miami. Didnt miss a beat.....And it stopped just fine every time.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Sticker on my Tundra was 38k. I drove out for 29,200.

Bench seats in a Tundra are pretty rare, so they probably just cant get one, but dont want to tell you and dont want you to walk away....


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> _*gm and ford are american companies and toyota is not.*_


GM is owned partially by the United Autoworkers Union and was financed by the Chinese government. As a former GM bondholder, I hate those fuggers.

UAW + China = socialist/commie rats.

Toyota + Shimano + Yamaha = the trifecta of utilitarian goodness!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i have no idea what the actual profit numbers are that go back to japan, but whether it's 90%, or 72%, or 27%, does it really matter? if you're buying a toyota or a nissan truck, you are still supporting a japanese company and not an american one. and as far as i'm concerned, gmc makes the finest trucks in the world.



Tailshot said:


> GM is owned partially by the United Autoworkers Union and was financed by the Chinese government. As a former GM bondholder, I hate those fuggers.


at one time, unions played a very important role in america and the growth and strength of american industry, but they've worn out their utility. the uaw is a big a reason for the american automakers problems as people buying foreign cars and truck.

i'm no fan of unions. screw the auw.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

trodery said:


> Please tell me where you come up with these numbers!
> 
> Let's take for example the case of the Toyota Tundra which is built in San Antonio. It's American labor building these trucks from parts shipped here from Japan, the parts come in by ship to port using American workers and American truckers to take the parts to a warehouse using American labor. The trucks are sold in America by American dealerships who employ all sorts of Americans in the sales and service parts of their business......... AND YOU THINK 90% of the money I paid for my Tundra went to Japan? I suggest that you are highly disillusioned!


Right. AND, if you want a piece of the action, then buy Toyota Stock, which will get much of the profit sent to you by dividend. 
I would bet there is actually more impact on the economy from a Toyota Truck than a GMC. 
At least we don't have to support their retired workers pension plan. 
And anyone bad mouthing Toyota, has probably never driven one.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

bigfishtx said:


> Right. AND, if you want a piece of the action, then buy Toyota Stock, which will get much of the profit sent to you by dividend.
> I would bet there is actually more impact on the economy from a Toyota Truck than a GMC.
> At least we don't have to support their retired workers pension plan.
> And anyone bad mouthing Toyota, has probably never driven one.


everyone has the right to spend their hard-earned money on whichever vehicle they so desire. just don't sport an american flag sticker in your back window if you do. :tongue:


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> Right. AND, if you want a piece of the action, then buy Toyota Stock, which will get much of the profit sent to you by dividend.
> I would bet there is actually more impact on the economy from a Toyota Truck than a GMC.
> At least we don't have to support their retired workers pension plan.
> *And anyone bad mouthing Toyota, has probably never driven one*.


I drove a Toyota once, but the accelerator stuck and nearly killed me, so I decided I'd never get back in one. :slimer:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Texhntr1022 said:


> I wonder how many USA GM guys are wearing chinese or korean made clothes and shoes right now? or using foreign computers? or talking on foreign made phones?..... just sayin


 Well how many of you die hard Ford, Chevy Dodge BUY AMERICAN pull a boat with a yammy, suzzi or honda on the back? How many have a honda mover? Think about it.

Buy what ya want but I think you can get a better deal if ya work at it.

I drive a Ford. Love it. Friend has a yota, loves it. Whatever its your $ right. Get the yota and shop for a good fair price.:cheers:

Drink a beer everyone relax!


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

*Beachbumncaptain*

I bought my Tundra in Kansas City Mo. , where they couldnt give them away. The dealer dropped 12 k off sticker on a







Limited!:fishy:


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow, I didnt realize this thread would get this attention. I guess I should have. First off the Toyota fellows were confident that they could do a dealer trade for a bench front. They just couldn't get it. All on the ground were either sold or just too darn far away for the other dealers to want to trade. Frustrating for me, but they were upfront and honest about it. I got a little miffed when they only dropped $1k off sticker to sooth the situation. 

Borrowing advice from several posts on here and to make sure I'm not missing something, I contacted the local for dealer about a 2010 F250 4x4 diesel. All they had was a FX4 stickered at $54,000. Nice truck, though. We made an attempt at a deal. They applied $5500 ford incentive then dropped another $4500 from the dealer. Basically, $10k off but said they could not do the 0% or move any further on cost. The salesman said he would see what he could do but didn't think anything would change. So I left. Just cant see $750 bucks a month.

So,after trade, the Ford F250 4x4 FX4 would cost $37k plus ttl. The Toyota Tunda SR5 deal is $33k plus ttl. Ford liked my old F150 better than Toyota. I bet if I could find a 2010 F250 4x4 XLT I could get the cost the same. Seems to me if these dealers want to sell the truck, they would be motivated to get me back in. We will see.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

24Buds said:


> Well how many of you die hard Ford, Chevy Dodge BUY AMERICAN pull a boat with a yammy, suzzi or honda on the back? How many have a honda mover? Think about it.
> 
> Buy what ya want but I think you can get a better deal if ya work at it.
> 
> ...


I don't own a boat [been there done that] but if I did it would probably have a Mercury on the back of it. You'll have to ask my wife what kind of lawn mower we have. h:

For me its more about American "owned" than American "made". I'm sure my Nike shoes were made in China, but Nike is an American-owned business.

x2 on the brewskies.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

24Buds said:


> Well how many of you die hard Ford, Chevy Dodge BUY AMERICAN pull a boat with a yammy, suzzi or honda on the back? How many have a honda mover? Think about it.


i don't currently have a boat, but the last boat i had was a gulf coast (pasadena, tx company) with a mercury (american company) pushing it.

so put that in your beer bottle and drink it.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> i don't currently have a boat, but the last boat i had was a gulf coast (pasadena, tx company) with a mercury (american company) pushing it.
> 
> so put that in your beer bottle and drink it.


 LOL. I will do just that. I wasn't calling any one person to the carpet:rotfl:

I was just making a point is all. I try hard to buy American goods. Sometimes its hard to do. Some things you just can't get American Made.

I will wear my American made boots, in my American Made truck (some of it anyway) and spend my American $ on American good when possible, but thats getting harder every day. Even a Corky is made over seas now. there I said it!

MC, one day you and I need to have a beer.:brew::flag::brew:

Don't forget my Bud is brewed in Texas, but owned by InBev. Makes me sick to think that the boys over in St. Loozer sold it out for the all mighty $. Its about $, not a tradition and a good American Lager. Just sick I tell ya. Wait, isn't this a Toyota thread? Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Tundra has more american parts and labor in it compared to a GM truck. 

All car builders are Global business, none of them are american companys. GM and Ford spend massive amounts of your money overseas. GM in fact spent a large amount of YOUR TAX MONEY overseas.




Should be able to get about 10% off of sticker on the Tundra.


----------



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

24Buds said:


> Well how many of you die hard Ford, Chevy Dodge BUY AMERICAN pull a boat with a yammy, suzzi or honda on the back? How many have a honda mover? Think about it.
> 
> Buy what ya want but I think you can get a better deal if ya work at it.
> 
> ...


 Dude I was agreeing w/ you.... that why I said GM guys. referring to the people who scream about supporting a U.S. company when talking about vehicles, but the rest of their household goods are imported...... Also agree that we should all be drinking a beer btw... an AMERICAN made beer....shiner anyone?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Quiz: Which car is built in America? 

http://money.cnn.com/quizzes/2009/autos/more_american/index.html


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I also own a 2001 Chevrolet Silverado. It was made in Canada. By Canucks.


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

edmunds.com will give you a pretty good idea of what you should be looking at price wise.
Another thing, this is to all 2Coolers, *stay away from Round Rock Toyota*, the worst experience of my life. Ended up buying my wifes 4Runner in Houston.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

slopoke said:


> I also own a 2001 Chevrolet Silverado. It was made in Canada. By Canucks.


Most Chevy Silverados now days sold in Texas are made in Mexico.

Funny to see Chevy guys with Mexican made trucks talk about "buy american".


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Jolly Roger said:


> Most Chevy Silverados now days sold in Texas are made in Mexico.
> 
> *Funny to see Chevy guys with Mexican made trucks talk about "buy american*".


Sounds like some of you guys are clearly not reading all of the posts on this thread, or you're simply ignoring the posts you don't like.

Its not about where something is made, its about buying it from an American run/owned business. :headknock


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> Most Chevy Silverados now days sold in Texas are made in Mexico.
> 
> Funny to see Chevy guys with Mexican made trucks talk about "buy american".


That really is funny, 'cause a lot of them end up in Mexico too! :biggrin:


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

wfishtx said:


> Sounds like some of you guys are clearly not reading all of the posts on this thread, or you're simply ignoring the posts you don't like.
> 
> Its not about where something is made, its about buying it from an American run/owned business. :headknock


Sounds like some of yall did not know you were driving mexican built trucks.

All chevy does is import them.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

I went to Toyota a while back just looking for a Tacoma.

Salesman brought back the sticker price three times, couldn't understand it. Sales manager came to talk to me and basically said they have no problem moving Tacoma's so they won't really budge on price.

They could have told me that the first time instead of wasting an hour and a half and four trips back and forth to sales manager.

He asked what I wanted to spend and told him I had a cashiers check for 22K and they wouldn't do it so I left.

That was a couple years back and i just stuck with my Dodge. Now I really want a new truck and keep thinking about getting a Toyota but that last time left me sour.

If Americans could build a truck that would last like Toyota I would buy only American, until that happens I don't think there is any room for discussion. My Mom has a 4 runner with 250K miles and still running never had a serious problem at all, my girlfriends Celica has 175K on it still running and I used to have an 88 Toyota PU 4X4 that had 150K sold it to a friend and it is STILL RUNNING.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

My Tundra was listed around 32k and I got it for 26k. They should negotiate.

Tate


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

wfishtx said:


> Sounds like some of you guys are clearly not reading all of the posts on this thread, or you're simply ignoring the posts you don't like.
> 
> Its not about where something is made, its about buying it from an American run/owned business. :headknock


So, what exactly is YOUR definition of American owned/run?

If you are speaking owned by only Americans I doubt that there is any publicly traded auto companies that are STRICTLY owned by Americans, when purchasing stocks I doubt any of them ask if the buyer is American or other nationality... they don't care! PROFITS (if any) go to the stock owner regardless of what country they are in.

Run by Americans? HUH? My wife works for a company that has it's global headquarters here in the US but are owned by the Dutch.

Please explain yourself...what is American owned?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> Quiz: Which car is built in America?
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/quizzes/2009/autos/more_american/index.html





Jolly Roger said:


> Tundra has more american parts and labor in it compared to a GM truck.
> 
> All car builders are Global business, none of them are american companys. GM and Ford spend massive amounts of your money overseas. GM in fact spent a large amount of YOUR TAX MONEY overseas.
> 
> Should be able to get about 10% off of sticker on the Tundra.





Jolly Roger said:


> Most Chevy Silverados now days sold in Texas are made in Mexico.
> 
> Funny to see Chevy guys with Mexican made trucks talk about "buy american".


you must be hard of readin ...



mastercylinder said:


> it's common knowledge that these days vehicle manufacturing is an international process. parts come from all over the world and toyotas and nissans are made in america, but, _*gm and ford are american companies and toyota is not.*_


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

24Buds said:


> Well how many of you die hard , Chevy BUY AMERICAN pull a boat with a yammy, suzzi or honda on the back? How many have a honda mover? Think about it.
> 
> !


Craftsman mower. '92 Chevy 1500. Alumacraft jon boat on a McClain trailer with a '03 Mercury. American set up if you ask me.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> you must be hard of readin ...


read just fine

Car makers are global, where there main office is located is not imporant. 
There is no such thing as an american made car any longer.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> read just fine
> 
> Car makers are global, *where there main office is located is not imporant.*
> There is no such thing as an american made car any longer.


it's not, huh? i see.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> it's not, huh?


Ford owned Jaguar for a long time, does that make Jaguar a US car company?

Volvo? Land-Rover? Saab? American companies?????


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> Ford owned Jaguar for a long time, does that make Jaguar a US car company?
> 
> Volvo? Land-Rover? Saab? American companies?????


*sigh


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

trodery said:


> So, what exactly is YOUR definition of American owned/run?
> 
> If you are speaking owned by only Americans I doubt that there is any publicly traded auto companies that are STRICTLY owned by Americans, when purchasing stocks I doubt any of them ask if the buyer is American or other nationality... they don't care! PROFITS (if any) go to the stock owner regardless of what country they are in.
> 
> ...


Well, its certainly not the company your wife works for as they would be "Dutch-owned" as you clearly identified in your post. Really, I have to explain what "American-owned" is? sad3sm


----------



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

..................................................................................Knibb High Football Rules!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> *sigh


Using your flawed logic, Saab was an American car company because it is owned by GM. Would seem all a car company has to do to be "american made" is be american owned.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

wfishtx said:


> Well, its certainly not the company your wife works for as they would be "Dutch-owned" as you clearly identified in your post. *Really, I have to explain what "American-owned" is?* sad3sm


Yes because it appears that you are saying a company that is ONLY owned by Americans...what else could you be saying?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> if you're buying a toyota or a nissan truck, you are still supporting a japanese company and not an american one. and as far as i'm concerned, gmc makes the finest trucks in the world.


Bruce, you need to lay off that MEXICAN beer, we all know you drink it... take your own advice and either switch to Shiner or quit calling us hypocrites... and if you think Shiner sucks, you need to look the word "suck" up in the dictionary... you'll probably find a picture of my old 2004 GMC Sierra right next to it


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Well if it makes the xenophobes feel any better, Fiat has bought back most of the Italian marques including Maserati, Ferrari, Lancia and Alfa Romeo. 
Oops. They've also bought a controlling interest in Chrysler. I'm not sure if that means that Chrysler is still an American company, but I'm purty sure it means the quality will stay the same.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Drink a beer everyone relax![/QUOTE]

I am about to drink a saki and drive my yota to the store to buy more saki. 
And I like to snyper deer in my made in china camoflauge. Does that make me a "CHARLIE."

J/K I drive a ford and have a Johnson on my boat.:flag:


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Even my Wrangler jeans are made in Mexico now. 
Of course, what is the difference, made in Mexico by Mexicans or, made in San Antonio by Mexicans?


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

What was this thread about?


Oh yea the sticker price on a Trundra! 


Carry on.


Toyota still rocks!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Primer said:


> Craftsman mower. '92 Chevy 1500. Alumacraft jon boat on a McClain trailer with a '03 Mercury. American set up if you ask me.


Sounds good. I like it. Problem is everything on it came from overseas. Radio, speakers, etc. I love you all.

OP, Buy your Toyota! Hope you get a good deal on it and forget that you ever asked us! lol:cheers:


----------



## spider373 (Sep 10, 2005)

Wow! Some deals some of you got on a Yota! I never got better than 300 over invoice and I thought I did ok .... Maybe I should work harder next time ... 

BTW, The invoice I used was from Edmunds.


----------



## IrishMike (Mar 31, 2009)

I saw this post and knew where it was going. Same thing every time. This site and the users on it have become very predictable.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I will bypass all the talk about justifying my purchase of a Toyota vehicle.... I have my reasons of purchasing the vehicle based on past experiences and tons of research.... and oh ya, I am paying the truck note, not anyone else....

But, the trick to working down a price with a dealer is to find what exact truck you are looking for and approach the dealer who has that truck on their lot. You are basically wasting your time arguing with a sales person who doesnt even have the truck in their posession.... They could care less if you buy that truck, its not sitting on their lot, costing them money. Its someone elses problem. They will not reduce their profit to a rock bottom number. The only way they would be interested in the sale is if they could make a high $$ gain on the sale. 

Also, always try to deal with the internet sales folks.... they get commission based on number of units SOLD, not actual profit on a vehicle.

Lastly, you gotta be prepared to just walk away. If you dont like it, just get up and leave.... I assure you that there will be another opportunity just around the corner.

On a side note, during my purchase, I found that getting away from Houston and Dallas proved to help me on lowering my purchase price. All the Houston, "thats as low as I can go" prices were $3000 higher than in Austin and Corpus.

120 bucks for a flight to Austin and I was home with my new truck in about 4 hours, with 3k less owed on a loan.


Thomas, Im waiting for that 30k deal man.... SR5 crewmax, 5.7 4x4... silver sky.... Im selling mine this summer and will need a new one before hunting season starts.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

A Draper said:


> For some reason is difficult. I had coordinated with my local dealer on a truck with some specific features mainly a front bench seat in the CrewMax. They didn't have it in stock but they assured me before we even started the process that they could get one in two days, no problem. They couldn't find one. I was pretty much willing to tolerate a lay down on the sticker price to get everything I wanted and 0% finacing made it relative palatable. Now they are trying to talk me into a truck they have in stock. It's a SR5 with leather and a lot of gadets. It's nicer than the one I wanted but more expensive and missing the bench seat which makes it impossible to carry 6 people. They have offered $1000 off the SR5's sticker price, a spray in bed liner ($495), and the same 0%. The 0% cant be used with other incentives. Sticker is around $39,000.
> 
> I've always heard the Toyota dealers won't budge on sticker. Now that they have moved on the price, I don't know what the "real" price is. Does any one have an idea what a Toyota dealer will tolerate off sticker? IMO, If I can't get what I want the at least the price should be fair.


I just noticed you were from Lufkin. If you arent happy with your sales person, go talk to Chevy up there (yes, his name is Chevy and he works at the Toyota dealer). Tell him Church from Nac sent you. Never hurts to name drop.... Ive known Chevy since my college days... hes a good guy and can probably help you out.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

> J/K I drive a ford and have a Johnson on my boat.:flag:


Now wait one minute mister!!! Is that Johnson new or old, because if fairly new (90's) it is made by Bombardier, a Canadian company!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sorry, couldn't help myself!!! And back on track - I hope you get the deal you are looking for!

T-BONE


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

justinsfa said:


> I will bypass all the talk about justifying my purchase of a Toyota vehicle.... I have my reasons of purchasing the vehicle based on past experiences and tons of research.... and oh ya, I am paying the truck note, not anyone else....
> 
> But, the trick to working down a price with a dealer is to find what exact truck you are looking for and approach the dealer who has that truck on their lot. You are basically wasting your time arguing with a sales person who doesnt even have the truck in their posession.... They could care less if you buy that truck, its not sitting on their lot, costing them money. Its someone elses problem. They will not reduce their profit to a rock bottom number. The only way they would be interested in the sale is if they could make a high $$ gain on the sale.
> 
> ...


Don't listen to anything Church is telling you. LOL!

And when that $30k deal comes, I will trade mine in too. J/J Let's wait and see what incentives are going on this summer. You know they change every month.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> it may be in your mind, but it's not in mine. i drive a gmc truck. gmc is american company.
> 
> i realize that, but toyota is not an american company.


GOVERNMENT AND UNION COMPANY, GET THE TALKING POINTS RIGHT.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

I wouldnt own one again 32000 miles and the motor blew toyota wouldnt fix it said a small amount of water got into engine thru air filter , my insurance company paid for motor and sued toyota and recovered the money


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

R Little said:


> *UNITED STATES* GOVERNMENT AND UNION COMPANY, GET THE TALKING POINTS RIGHT.


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

United States and *Canadian *governments.
There, I think I fixed it for you.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

FISHTEXX said:


> United States and *Canadian *governments.
> There, I think I fixed it for you.


What.......you mean it wasn't ALL American tax dollars??? 

Moving on....this could go on for days, oh wait it already has.

OP - so hows the new truck??


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

donkeyman said:


> I wouldnt own one again 32000 miles and the motor blew toyota wouldnt fix it said a small amount of water got into engine thru air filter , my insurance company paid for motor and sued toyota and recovered the money


Sounds like this whole situation has been simplied quite a bit....

How did water get in through your air filter?


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

24Buds said:


> Problem is everything on it came from overseas. Radio, speakers, etc.


*Actually! * Not everything on it came from overseas.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

R Little said:


> GOVERNMENT AND UNION COMPANY, GET THE TALKING POINTS RIGHT.


a big reason they're a government company is because the uaw has had a stranglehold on them. american automakers need to tell the uaw to go to hell.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> a big reason they're a government company is because the uaw has had a stranglehold on them. american automakers need to tell the uaw to go to hell.


Isn't part of the bailout plan that the UAW becomes or has become a major shareholder in GM? I'd say that the time for GM to tell them to go to hell is long past. If I understand it right, they've hijacked the company. With help from Washington, of course. Imagine that.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

donkeyman said:


> I wouldnt own one again 32000 miles and the motor blew toyota wouldnt fix it said a_* small amount of water got into engine thru air filter*_ , my insurance company paid for motor and sued toyota and recovered the money


???


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

I would like to thank everyone for thier comments. I got the deal done on a truck. Not the one I originally posted about, but similar and more to my liking. It is a toyota. My experience shopping for this truck has been a good one overall. All dealers I spoke with except one were very helpful and willing ultimately to work with me.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

A Draper said:


> I would like to thank everyone for thier comments. I got the deal done on a truck. Not the one I originally posted about, but similar and more to my liking. It is a toyota. My experience shopping for this truck has been a good one overall. All dealers I spoke with except one were very helpful and willing ultimately to work with me.


Pitchers?


----------



## justjohn (May 21, 2004)

I love my 4X4 crew max. Drove GM for 25 years and they would not deal with me this time, I got a 2010 Tundra for a better price than a 2009 GM. I still like GM and we have several in the family. It will drag my brother-in-laws z71 backwards.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Congratulations! Now post up some pictures of your new ride.

TH


----------



## AggyCat (Apr 21, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> buy american. :flag:


San Antonio and Indiana are in the US the last time I looked.


----------



## AggyCat (Apr 21, 2005)

AggyCat said:


> San Antonio and Indiana are in the US the last time I looked.


Whoops, should have waded through the 12 pages of posts on this first!!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

A Draper said:


> I would like to thank everyone for thier comments. I got the deal done on a truck. Not the one I originally posted about, but similar and more to my liking. It is a toyota. My experience shopping for this truck has been a good one overall. *All dealers I spoke with except one were very helpful and willing ultimately to work with me*.


Al ldealers but me, a fellow 2coolersad4smsad4smsad4sm

Maybe next time.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Pic of my Wife's yota, built in the great state of Texas with almost all American made parts by American labor.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

All you proud Tundra owners, feel free to come out and join us sometime!!! PM me or visit www.gulfcoasttundras.com for more details!!! There are already a few 2coolers involved... Its a good group of folks and we always manage to have a good time. State meet is in Austin in June and the Cruise to Galveston is in August. We do alot of benefits as well to better the community... Toys for Tots, March of Dimes, etc.... Come on out!


----------



## SmithEC (Jul 31, 2009)

24Buds said:


> 39K?
> 
> ... Remember in most cases, you will not be drinking a cold beer next weekend with your sales person. They are not out to be your friend and they are good at what they do. I don't hate them at all for all you sales folks out there, but a sucker is born every day right! ...


This thread has run it's course, but my mind keeps moving back to this particular post. This and the post about "predictability".

It's true that the salesman is not your friend. I was a salesman until the day my sister got married. She got married over in Milwaukie, Oregon. My spelling of that city is correct.

In any case, I showed up late, and finally for the first time met my new brother-in-law at the reception. I get into conversation and ask "Well, what do you do?". He says "I drive a **** truck.". I ask "What did you say you drive?". He says "A **** truck". I ask "What the hell is that?". He answers that he drives from port-a-john to port-a-john pumping out the ****. I say "Well, alright.". He then asks me "Well, what do you do?". I say "I'm a salesman.". He quickly replied "Aw man, that's a nasty job, but I guess someone has to do it.".

That was the day I finally decided that maybe I didn't want to be a salesman after all.

I love my '06 Tundra. I swear my '06 is about the same size as today's Tacoma.

.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

JWHPOPEYE said:


> I bought my Tundra in Kansas City Mo. , where they couldnt give them away. The dealer dropped 12 k off sticker on a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Following this train of logic, the best place to buy a Toyota Tundra would be in Detroit, Michigan if there is a Toyota dealership in Detroit.


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

*buy american and keep the money in the us not japan*



Bull Red said:


> Love my Tundra 4X4, 5.7L. Better than any Chevy or Ford I've had. And btw MC....they are made right here in the U.S.A.


they might be made here but there are a jap company that dosent care about are laws and safety or they wouldnt have sold cars/truck with bad parts that have killed people!!!!!!!!!!! and there profits go back over sea's


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

SaltH2oAssassin said:


> Not sure what dealership you worked for but Toyota doesn't have 4-5 invoices. But there is a difference from our invoice and an actual Toyota invoice. And this is because we are distributed by GST(Gulf State Toyota) They are like the middle man. They get trucks and cars from Toyota and take it to a hub where they add additional equipment. That is why if you look at the Maroney (Window sticker) there is price. One is the cost of the vehicle from the manufacturer and one with the price with the additional equipment added on by GST. We all here in 5 Gulf States have the same invoice and our invoice will be different from those outside the GST distributing area. There is always a cost when dealing with a middle man and that cost is past on to consumers. If you want, come down here and I will show you "our" invoice.


 You know what your talking about I used to work for Gulf States Toyota. Toyota dealerships have to abide by TMS (Toyota Motor Sales) and GST (Gulf States Toyota) and yes they are proud of their vehicles. All Toyota dealerships (in the gulf region) will not be getting the vehicles they have been getting lately. From my old buddies I used to work with they said they announced in a meeiting last week that it will be mid July before their inventory picks up.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

devildog2856 said:


> they might be made here but there are a jap company that dosent care about are laws and safety or they wouldnt have sold cars/truck with bad parts that have killed people!!!!!!!!!!! and there profits go back over sea's


Like thoose Fords that rolled over and killed people, or the GM gas tanks that caught fire and burned people to death.

GM and Ford are global companys, they spend billions and billions of YOUR money all over the world. Buying a Ford or GM does not keep your money in the US.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> Like thoose Fords that rolled over and killed people, or the GM gas tanks that caught fire and burned people to death.
> 
> You were probably too young to recall the truth.
> 
> ...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

devildog2856 said:


> they might be made here but there are a jap company that dosent care about are laws and safety or *they wouldnt have sold cars/truck with bad parts that have killed people*!!!!!!!!!!! and there profits go back over sea's


Attn: Genius....

GM used the same gas pedal in their Pontiac model....

*Somewhat lost in the enormity of **the Toyota gas pedal recall** was the Pontiac Vibe, which was caught up in the recall because it is actually a rebadged Toyota Matrix and suffers from the same sticky pedal issue. Not to worry, though, GM says repair parts for the Vibe shipped out today

Read more: **http://wot.motortrend.com/6605572/recalls/gm-shipping-parts-to-fix-pontiac-vibes-caught-in-toyota-gas-pedal-recall/index.html#ixzz0mgRYPr9A*



It was a matter of time before one of the major car manufacturers had an issue like this.... Toyota just happened to be the first one that it happened to....


Aw, look... Yall's precious GM is making unsafe cars.... ​


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Newbomb Turk said:


> [
> 
> You were probably too young to recall the truth.
> 
> ...


Maybe you are to old to remember the truth. Real data proves GM pickups vehicals killed twice as many people due to fire.
But I am sure now they they are built in Mexico with Koren parts they are much safer.

Lots and lots of law suits against GM, they killed or injuried a lot of people.

"In 1993, _Consumer Research_ magazine reported:
NHTSA (the National Highway Transportation Safety Administration) found that the fire-related side impact fatality rate per million vehicle years was 2.4 times as high in GM's full-size 1973-87 pickups during 1979-90 as it was in Ford pickups - 2.8 deaths per million in GM pickups compared with 1.2 in the Fords. The Fords have fuel tanks mounted between the frame rails. Counting only the deaths in which vehicle fire was the most harmful crash event, NHTSA concluded "that there may be five or six more burn fatalities associated with damage to the side of these GM pickup trucks in 1993."

A jury ordered General Motors to pay $4.9 billion to the Anderson family for a defectively designed fuel system that caused their Chevy Malibu to burst into flames after it was rear ended on December 24, 1993. Brian Panish of Panish Shea & Boyle LLP represented the Andersons in their auto product liability suit which resulted in the largest personal injury verdict in history

The side-saddle fuel tank design was installed in over 10 million General Motors trucks. These included all 1973-87 GM full-size pickups and cab-chassis trucks and some 1988-91 dual cab or rv chassis. The problem was that a frame-mounted fuel tank mounted outside the frame rails would be susceptible to tank leakage from any side impact and lead to an explosion

GM was confronted with numerous state class actions, which were consolidated into a multi-district litigation (MDL) in the Federal District Court in Philadelphia in 1993. The MDL involved 49 states, while a separate class action continued in Texas. 
Both class actions were settled by offering $1000 coupons good towards the purchase of a new GM truck or van to current owners of C/K pickups. Subsequently there was a second and then third similar class action settlement. The coupon/claims distribution period is over​"


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Rice on.....
*Toyota*

*Toyota recalls SUVs.*

_March 13, 2002_
Toyota recalled 273,743 4Runner SUVs because of a handling problem that makes the vehicle hard to control if it is overloaded and the driver makes a hard turn.
*Toyota Recalls 1999 Tundra trailer hitch.*

_March 12, 2002_
Gulf States Toyota recalled the 1999 Tundra trailer hitch because of the circuitry used in the converter that is inadequate to properly manage the vehicle and the trailer-side voltage spikes that can lead to an electrical short or open circuit within the converter, causing a failure and an inoperative trailer light.
*Toyota to pay $7.9 million towards California clean-air programs that may end a possible recall.*

_March 6, 2002_
Toyota agreed to pay $7.9 million to settle a California lawsuit over smog control equipment on thousands of cars. The California Air Resources Board ordered a massive recall of Toyotas in California but now the decision has been reversed. State regulators said that computer systems on board 330,000 Toyota cars from 1996-98 was not capable of checking for vapor leaks in hoses, gas caps, and engine components. Toyota still holds that the smog control systems compiled with state requirements.
*Toyota sludge buildup problems.*

_February 8, 2002_
A dangerous sludge buildup can destroy an engine in a potential 3.3 million late model Toyota Camrys and Siennas. More than 3,000 owners of certain 1996-2001 models have complained about the problem to Toyota who has refused to cover it under the five- year/60,000 powertrain warranty. Toyota claims the problems lies in the owner's lack of proper maintenance. Just recently Toyota changed the policy and has sent letters of warning and offers to fix the vehicles for Toyota owners who can show their receipts that indicate they have properly maintained their vehicles.
*NHTSA investigates Toyota minivan fires.*

_December 3, 2001_
The NHTSA opened an investigation on the 2002 Toyota Sienna minivans after reports of fires in the engine compartment surfaced. Small children had to be evacuated from the vans after they began without warning. The Toyotas have not yet been recalled as the investigation looks into the auto defect.
*Toyota continues using Firestone tires.*

_July 23, 2001_
Toyota has continued to use Firestone tires despite talk of a recall. Firestone recalled 6.5 million tires in August 2000 after tire blowouts and tread separations led to dozens of fatal accidents.
*Toyota Camrys have been recalled.*

_March 12, 2001_ 
Toyota has recalled more than 50,000 Camrys because of a defect in the accelerator cable housing that affects the 1998-2001 models.
*Toyota pulls Bridgestone tires from the new SUVs briefly.*

_October 12, 2000_
Toyota briefly stopped the use of Bridgestone tires on the new Sequoia SUV when workers found a scratch in 15% of the tires. The tires follow the 6.5 million Firestone tire recalls that have been linked to about 150 deaths. Toyota switched to Dunlop tires until further investigations show the safety of the Bridgestone tires. Toyota is notifying dealers about the 4,000 Tundra full-size pickup trucks from the same plant that were delivered with the same Bridgestone tires.
*Insurance Institute for Highway Safety complies SUV rollover death figures.*

_October 3, 2000_
The Insurance Institute for Highway Safety compiled a list of fatal SUVs for federal data from 1995-97. The Toyota 4Runner 4-door had 126 all deaths/ 86 rollover deaths, which is in deaths per million vehicles registered.
*Toyota recalls 800,000 vehicles.*

_May 19, 1999_
Toyota recalled 800,000 cars affecting 10 models because of a faulty connection in the suspension causing them to not be driven. It will take Toyota three months and $11 million to fix the vehicles.


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

Go to Northpark Toyota in San Antonio. Got a loaded Limited for much less than that.... I think sticker was 38 but they knocked it down to 33,000


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Newbomb Turk said:


> Rice on.....
> .


Got your facts wrong about GM, so now going to post useless BS? Really want to see the millions and millions of recalls from GM and Ford? They have more recalls then any company in the WORLD.

Face facts, GM and Ford are not American Made, have not been for a long time.

Yall keep driving your Mexcian built trucks put togther with parts from Korea telling everyone else to "buy American".


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

The facts weren't wrong.
In a _Wall Street Journal_ column, litigation analyst Walter Olson compared the fatal-crash records of full-size G.M. pickups with those of other vehicles. He found that G.M. trucks were about 10-percent safer than the average passenger car, 50 percent safer than compact pickups, and almost identical in safety to their closest competitors, full- size Ford pickups.

Enjoy your ricer, it was built by someone that was slinging weedeaters or building burritto supremes before he got hired at Tojo-ta. Nothing against japanese products, I love my panasonic rice steamer.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Newbomb Turk said:


> The facts weren't wrong.
> In a _Wall Street Journal_ column, litigation analyst Walter Olson compared the fatal-crash records of full-size G.M. pickups with those of other vehicles. He found that G.M. trucks were about 10-percent safer than the average passenger car, 50 percent safer than compact pickups, and almost identical in safety to their closest competitors, full- size Ford pickups.
> 
> Enjoy your ricer, it was built by someone that was slinging weedeaters or building burritto supremes before he got hired at Tojo-ta. Nothing against japanese products, I love my panasonic rice steamer.


Your facts are wrong. Might want to read my post again.

When all 50 states sued GM and won, it should have been a clue.

This fact kinda makes it clear that lots and lots more people were burning to death in GMs then any other vehical.

"NHTSA (the National Highway Transportation Safety Administration) found that the fire-related side impact fatality rate per million vehicle years was 2.4 times as high in GM's full-size 1973-87 pickups during 1979-90 as it was in Ford pickups - 2.8 deaths per million in GM pickups compared with 1.2 in the Fords."


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

I have been driving for 29 years and never owned a foreign auto....:slimer: Bought a 2010 GMC truck last Friday and a 2003 Chevy Suburban Z71 last night, also own two Pontiac Trans Am's 79 and 98. Does not get anymore American than that.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

more pics, I wanna see that 1979 TA!!!!!


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

here ya go


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> Your facts are wrong. Might want to read my post again.
> 
> When all 50 states sued GM and won, it should have been a clue.
> 
> ...


There have already been more people killed in Tojo-tas' this year. Wait for the coming lawsuits. And we know what truck Tojo-ta depends on when they need a safe, reliable and fuel efficient hauler to pull their Turdras' with. Yeah it's a Silverado... hahahaha. End of story......


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Newbomb Turk said:


> There have already been more people killed in Tojo-tas' this year. Wait for the coming lawsuits. And we know what truck Tojo-ta depends on when they need a safe, reliable and fuel efficient hauler to pull their Turdras' with. Yeah it's a Silverado... hahahaha. End of story......


GM has been killing americans for many decades, burning them alive. Toyota will never catch up to GM's body count.

By the way, GM wasting more tax payer money.

http://www.forbes.com/2010/04/23/ge...ailout-opinions-columnists-shikha-dalmia.html

GM recall data to 2007, there are millions and millions of recalled vehicals from GM. 
http://www.lemonauto.com/complaints/1_gm_recalls.htm


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

See post 139 ^^^^^^^ hahahha


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

TM $77.09
GM $0.00



hahahahahahahaha

GM staying in business wasting tax payer money. GM should go ahead and change there name to Daewoo, hahahahahaha



Feel sorry for all the stock holders that were wiped out by GM, they screwed all of yall. No reason to support GM, they screwed over everyone. Now have there hands out for more tax payer money. I do not support bad business no matter were they are located or who is running them, and GM is one of the worst.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

JR
You have a FEW valid points, but even those are negated by your umpteen gazillion follow-up posts that are annoying as hayell. Much like when you are arguing about the oil prices/supply/demand/speculators. Move on dude, good gawd. I'd post a pic of someone beating a dead horse, but unfortunately, this horse has been beaten until fubar'd. hwell:


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

jeff.w said:


> JR
> You have a FEW valid points, but even those are negated by your umpteen gazillion follow-up posts that are annoying as hayell. Much like when you are arguing about the oil prices/supply/demand/speculators. Move on dude, good gawd. I'd post a pic of someone beating a dead horse, but unfortunately, this horse has been beaten until fubar'd. hwell:


I do not go around playing net nanny telling people what they should be talking about, why do you?

Guess I need to ask your permission to post from now on, do not want to post to much on a subject. One of you net nannies on 2cool may get her panties in a wad.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

BMTAngler said:


> Well whatever you go for, Ill let you know that have an 1988 Toyota single cab 4 banger that is one hell of a beast. Other than the normal maintenance the thing just keeps on going


Yep, I am on my 4th one. Went from an 89 single cab, to a 92 extended cab, to a 97 extended cab. Then had kids and bought a 2001 4 door. These were all Tacomas, but hey have been bulletproof. I do own a duramax diesel 4 door,but it stays parked unless I am pulling a trailer or putting something large in the bed. I Love both of them, But I spend about 90% of my time in my little toy. I do feel a little bad about buying a truck from another country, but dang they are Tough. Good luck.
Oh Yeah, My 01 toy has 207,000 miles and burns Zero oil between changes at 7,500 miles.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Bukkskin said:


> Yep, I am on my 4th one. Went from an 89 single cab, to a 92 extended cab, to a 97 extended cab. Then had kids and bought a 2001 4 door. These were all Tacomas, but hey have been bulletproof. I do own a duramax diesel 4 door,but it stays parked unless I am pulling a trailer or putting something large in the bed. I Love both of them, But I spend about 90% of my time in my little toy. I do feel a little bad about buying a truck from another country, but dang they are Tough. Good luck.
> Oh Yeah, My 01 toy has 207,000 miles and burns Zero oil between changes at 7,500 miles.


I had an 89 Single Cab Toyota 4x4 too. It was my first truck at 15.... Bought it with 112k miles on it for 5800 bucks..... I drove the hell out of that thing! It was unstoppable! V6, standard... great truck!!!

I sold it 3 years later with 215k miles on it with a blown head (because at this point, i thought it was a dragster.... haha)... Sold it for $6000....

Ive sold 2 chevys with less mileage and in better shape and didnt make anything near that kind of return....


----------

